

Mark Suster: Don't take the little things for granted. - drewsing
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/07/20/dont-take-the-little-things-for-granted/

======
drewsing
Tough to take a step back when all you do is work day and night. This type of
post carries extra weight when it's from a man as busy as Mark Suster.

